# FS 4GB Silver Ipod Nano



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 9, 2008)

It's a second gen in very good condition. I'll throw in a belkin case with it. I'm looking for $90 shipped. I won't be including the headphones since they aren't in that good of condition.


----------



## Kesava (Mar 9, 2008)

any pictures?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 9, 2008)

Kuzba said:


> any pictures?



I can get some tonight for you


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pics as requested*

Sorry for the pic quality but the only camera I have right now is my cellphone.  The flash reflected and you can't see the screen, but I assure you there are no scratches on the screen. It's been in the Belkin case and had a screen protector on it since I bought it in December of 06.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 12, 2008)

Price dropped: $75 plus shipping and paypal fees(3% of total sale)


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 23, 2008)

Bump. Don't feel like listing it on ebay. Looking for $83 shipped to the continental US.


----------



## Tuffie (Apr 23, 2008)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Bump. Don't feel like listing it on ebay. Looking for $83 shipped to the continental US.



That have anything to do with the fact that you wouldn't get $80 bucks on ebay?

http://listings.ebay.com/_W0QQsocmd...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=

lol.

Tuffie.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 23, 2008)

XRT said:


> That have anything to do with the fact that you would get $80 bucks on ebay?
> 
> http://listings.ebay.com/_W0QQsocmd...ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=
> 
> ...



Way to be a dick, you could of PMed me about that. Btw, your wrong, most of those in your search show the ipod mini. And to prove your wrong, here's the exact same nano that went for over $115 shippedhttp://cgi.ebay.com/4GB-iPod-nano-Silver-MP3-Player_W0QQitemZ320241566651QQihZ011QQcategoryZ125478QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem. and here's a 2GB version that sold for what I'm asking for for a 4GB http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-iPod-Nano...yZ125478QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem . Do your research first "Tuffie" .


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 23, 2008)

I just bought an 8 gig 3rd gen new in box off of woot for $130 +$5 for shipping

FYI


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 24, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I just bought an 8 gig 3rd gen new in box off of woot for $130 +$5 for shipping
> 
> FYI



Thats over $50 more than what I'm asking, how is that comparable?


----------



## oregon (Apr 24, 2008)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Way to be a dick, you could of PMed me about that. Btw, your wrong, most of those in your search show the ipod mini. And to prove your wrong, here's the exact same nano that went for over $115 shippedhttp://cgi.ebay.com/4GB-iPod-nano-Silver-MP3-Player_W0QQitemZ320241566651QQihZ011QQcategoryZ125478QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem. and here's a 2GB version that sold for what I'm asking for for a 4GB http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-iPod-Nano...yZ125478QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem . Do your research first "Tuffie" .



lol, your right. he went and searched ipod mini, and then tries to defame your character. eh, i think your price is reasonable.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think its reasonable if i had the use for it id buy it


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Oregon and JlCollins, I just don't get what some people are trying to prove. I'm not giving the ipod away, but at the same time I think I'm giving a pretty fair deal. The price is for the ipod and a $20 belkin leather case.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is why i never list any thing for sale here. 

Guys, your not the one selling in this thread. If your interested and have a problem with his asking price, PM him. Otherwise his asking price is completely up to him. 

I think thats a reasonable price.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 24, 2008)

Your price is fair, it is just that you can pay like 25 to 30 dollars more and get a 3rd gen 4gig that plays video is all.

70 is fair I suppose and they go for 70ish off ebay.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (May 6, 2008)

Last bump before it goes on ebay...


----------

